
ArduPilot: Arduino Auto Pilot - nir
http://diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/ardupilot-main-page
======
kiujhygfvgbn
Terrorists! We buy GPS modules for our surveying systems, one of the
requirements on the export licence is that they are not allowed to be
programmed to follow a pre-determined course.

Now the italians have discovered the technology for navigating a model
aircraft we are no longer safe.

------
lallysingh
_sigh_ If only I could get some real clock speeds on hardware like this. These
are what, 16 MHz?

~~~
streety
It seems to me that 16 MHz is plenty for waypoint following and attitude
control but if you really need more processing power you could try
<http://www.gumstix.com/>

------
cromulent
This makes me happy. I am not sure why.

